# Lighting for low tech 55 gallon



## Guppyman (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi!,
I need some suggestions on lighting a 48'' 55 gallon planted tank for under $50. Thanks!


----------



## alan j t (Feb 13, 2008)

your going low tech i take it.
coralife 48" t-5NO is around that price
i think e-bay has the best price for it.


----------



## Florida_Larry (Jan 19, 2009)

home depot has two very nice shop light fixtures
both will do the job nicely, 1 uses T12's the other uses T8's ( my preferance) and has a decently shaped reflector
i currently use a walmart special w/2 t12's but am going to upgrade to the T8 unit
i believe right around 26.00 less bulbs


----------



## FastFly67 (Mar 10, 2009)

2 blub T8 shop light fixture from wal mart for under $10 32w 6500k 2 pack T8 bulbs for said fixture under $10 from wal mart. 
want more light? double it and it's still under your $50 mark


----------



## Guppyman (Apr 25, 2009)

Alright, next stop walmart! What do you guys reccomend? t-12 or t-8.


----------



## FastFly67 (Mar 10, 2009)

Guppyman said:


> Alright, next stop walmart! What do you guys reccomend? t-12 or t-8.


mine only had T8 fixtures so /shrug


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

T8's are better. 

Check out this link to comparison of bulbs output here

Some are using Overdriven Normal Output (ODNO) Lights

Check out Trallen's 55 gallon tank here He only uses 1 32 watt 10,000 K bulb by Zoo Med.


----------



## Florida_Larry (Jan 19, 2009)

+1 on the T8's greater lumen per watt, longer life


----------



## lumpyfunk (Dec 22, 2004)

You should be able to use either, the pins are the same configuration. T8 is more efficient so better imo.


----------



## Guppyman (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok, T8 it is then! I can build a frame/cover for the fixture and i'll be ready to go! done with this thread.


----------

